# THE OTHER S_____HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Was perch fishing in front of the Huron river when I caught this colossal S—Head!!!!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Jesus.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

what was in it's belly?????.....come on!!!....you know you kept it


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Lot of poor mans shrimp rite there


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

THATS where my downrigger ball went !!!!!!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

That's why you use braid..... Geezzzz


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah that thing really has a large gut. I'm guessing its full of eggs.
sherman


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I read online that the Drum spawns in the mid summer like June to July so IDK if it’s eggs or not. Could be a tumor, undersized bunghole not allowing it to poop, fluid, tissue, shad, eggs, an alien ready to burst from its stomach. I had an urge to cut the thing to pieces but my desire to continue fishing for perch was greater


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Good springboard here for OGF to kickoff a Sheepshead/Drum forum...


----------

